# Problem mit sim-0.9.2 ebuild

## wizzzard

Hi Leute!

Ich habe hier ein Problem mit dem neuen Ebuild von sim (Version 0.9.2). Wenn ich das installieren will, dann lädt er sich zwar das Paket, sucht sich danach jedoch einen anderen Server, lädt noch ein wenig weiter an besagtem Archiv. Dieses stellt sich dann allerdings als korrupt beim Entpacken heraus -> Abbruch.

Wenn ich das sim-Paket manuell herunterlade, (btw. hat dann die selbe Größe wie oben nach dem ersten Mal laden...) und in /usr/portage/distfiles packe, dann kommt der selbe Fehler, er versucht anscheinend, ein teilweise heruntergeladenes Paket zu vervollständigen. Logischerweise schlägt das dann wiederum mit dem Fehler fehl, dass er an der gewünschten Stelle nicht mehr weitermachen kann.

Hat einer von euch das gleiche Problem, oder weiss, wie man es lösen könnte?!

Besten Dank im voraus

----------

## borlander

Ich hab das selbe Problem:

```

.

.

.

Auflösen des Hostnamen »easynews.dl.sourceforge.net«.... 140.99.102.30

Verbindungsaufbau zu easynews.dl.sourceforge.net[140.99.102.30]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

    Download der Datei schon vollständig; kein Download notwendig.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sim-icq/sim-0.9.2.tar.gz

--22:20:55--  http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sim-icq/sim-0.9.2.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/sim-0.9.2.tar.gz'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »unc.dl.sourceforge.net«.... 152.2.210.121

Verbindungsaufbau zu unc.dl.sourceforge.net[152.2.210.121]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

Die Fortführung des Downloads ist fehlgeschlagen; dies ist ein

Widerspruch zur Option »-c«.

Die vorhandene Datei »/usr/portage/distfiles/sim-0.9.2.tar.gz« wird nicht abgeschnitten.

!!! Couldn't download sim-0.9.2.tar.gz. Aborting.
```

Auch 0.9.1 geht bei mit, obwohl ich autoconf 1.7 habe

```
WARNING: `automake-1.7' is needed, and you do not seem to have it handy on your

         system.  You might have modified some files without having the

         proper tools for further handling them.  Check the `README' file,

         it often tells you about the needed prerequirements for installing

         this package.  You may also peek at any GNU archive site, in case

         some other package would contain this missing `automake-1.7' program.

make: *** [Makefile.in] Fehler 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/sim-0.9.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 57, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

bash-2.05b# emerge automake -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.5-r2
```

----------

## maltinator

hab ähnliches problem. sim 0.9.1 läuft bei mir. habe die sim 0.9.2 sourcen von der sim project page runtrgeladen un /usr/portage/distfiles kopiert. hat dann alles gefunzt ... is dann wohl beim 'make' mit ähnlicher fehlermeldung wie bei borlander gescheitert ... sagt ich bräuchte automak 1.7.9 hab aber nur 1.7.8 ... naja un für 1.7.9 gibts kein ebuild .....

----------

## wizzzard

Das Ebuild für Automake 1.7.9 gibbet hier -> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=36485

Allerdings wäre ich froh, wenn ich soweit kommen würde, das Herunterladen der Sourcen und plazieren in /usr/portage/distfiles funktioniert leider bei mir nicht!

----------

## Turrican

Da stimmt was nicht mit den digest.

Also einfach im sim-portage-/files-Verzeichnis

digest-sim-0.9.2 löschen

und dann 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/net-im/sim/sim-0.9.2.ebuild digest 
```

 eingeben und das Ganze sollte funzen!

----------

## wizzzard

Das hats getan, danke!

Ich hatte das ganze auch schon ausprobiert, allerdings habe ich vorher auch immer die Datei in /usr/portage/distfiles gelöscht. Dann wollte er die beim digest neu laden, und hing wieder in dieser Ladeschleife drin.

Also zuerst laden, und dann den Digest-Befehl ausführen.

Vielen Dank

----------

## wizzzard

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, hat einer von euch folgende Fehlermeldung beim Kompilieren?

```

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sim-0.9.2/work/sim-0.9.2/plugins/remote'

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -o remotecfgbase.h ./remotecfgbase.ui

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./remotecfg.h -o remotecfg.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./remote.h -o remote.moc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=link --tag=CXX g++  -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new    -o simctrl  simctrl.o  -lart_lgpl_2

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../sim/api -I../_core -I/usr/kde/3.1/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include   -DPIC -fPIC -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -DPIC -fPIC -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT   -march=pentium4 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe  -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new  -c -o remotecfg.lo `test -f 'remotecfg.cpp' || echo './'`remotecfg.cpp

simctrl.o(.text+0x761): In function `createTCPProcessor(char const*)':

/usr/include/g++/bits/basic_string.h:781: undefined reference to `__inet_addr'

simctrl.o(.text+0x846): In function `createTCPProcessor(char const*)':

/u/vova/t/sim/plugins/remote/simctrl.cpp:191: undefined reference to `__inet_addr'

simctrl.o(.text+0xd06): In function `usage':

/u/vova/t/sim/plugins/remote/simctrl.cpp:365: undefined reference to `__stderrp'

simctrl.o(.text+0xdf3): In function `main':

/u/vova/t/sim/plugins/remote/simctrl.cpp:398: undefined reference to `__stderrp'

simctrl.o(.text+0xffa):/u/vova/t/sim/plugins/remote/simctrl.cpp:413: undefined reference to `__stdinp'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [simctrl] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sim-0.9.2/work/sim-0.9.2/plugins/remote'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sim-0.9.2/work/sim-0.9.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/sim-0.9.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 58, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## pengu

 *wizzzard wrote:*   

> Wo wir gerade dabei sind, hat einer von euch folgende Fehlermeldung beim Kompilieren?
> 
> ```
> 
> make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sim-0.9.2/work/sim-0.9.2/plugins/remote'
> ...

 

dasselbe hier  :Sad: 

----------

## pengu

 *pengu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dasselbe hier 

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=38240

----------

## pengu

Keinen Erfolg bis jetzt.   :Sad: 

----------

## wizzzard

Bei mir auch nicht, trotz Umstellung der CFLAGS ständig derselbe Fehler. Was mich allerdings wundert ist folgendes:

```
bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../sim/api -I../_core -I/usr/kde/3.1/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include   -DPIC -fPIC -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -DPIC -fPIC -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT   -march=pentium4 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe  -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=pentium4 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new  -c -o remotecfg.lo `test -f 'remotecfg.cpp' || echo './'`remotecfg.cpp

```

Hier sind 2mal die CFLAGS ausgelistet, allerdings einmal mit -O2, so wie es in der make.conf steht, und einmal mit -O3, wo das herkommt, keine Ahnung. Ich vermute allerdings, dass das irgendwas damit zu tun haben könnte.

----------

## Merlin-TC

Hi,

ich denke die O3 CFlags sind von den Entwicklern forciert.

Ich habe selbst mal manuell meine CFlags exportiert und vom CVS kompiliert und auch da ist das O3 Flag aufgetaucht.

Aber da die Entwickler es benutzt gehe ich davon aus das es stabil ist.

Axo, ich würde jedem anraten eine CVS Version zu kompilieren denn die anderen bis jetzt releasten Version sind nicht sehr stabil und crashen ziemlich oft.

Ich würde SIM wirklich sehr gern als einzigen Messenger benutzen aber leider sind da die diversen Crashes (haben in CVS Version schon abgenommen) und der Filetransfer funzt auch nur sehr selten.

Meist nur wenn der andere auch SIM benutzt.

----------

## pengu

Das denke ich auch.

Mit Dateitransfer hatte ich auch so meine Probleme (mit der 0.9.1).

Bisher habe ich nur Dateien empfangen können, und auch nur wenn ich nich nebenbei ne Nachicht geschrieben hab.

Weiterhin scheint (in 0.9.1) das AIM Plugin nicht zu funktionieren.

.

Werde mal die cvs probieren.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Merlin-TC

Axo, wenn jemand CVS probiert und ihr bekommt einen Fehler beim ersten make AUTOCONF betreffend gebt einfach 

```
export WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5=1
```

 ein und wiederholt es, sollte dann klappen.

----------

## pengu

 *Merlin-TC wrote:*   

> Axo, wenn jemand CVS probiert und ihr bekommt einen Fehler beim ersten make AUTOCONF betreffend gebt einfach 
> 
> ```
> export WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5=1
> ```
> ...

 

genau, nur hab ich kein Makefile da  :Sad: 

----------

## pengu

 *pengu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> genau, nur hab ich kein Makefile da 

 

hmm

erinnert mich an kopete .. brauch wohl was aus kdenonbeta?

----------

## Merlin-TC

Ich denke du solltest mal die offizielle Seite checken  :Wink: 

Die haben eine simple Anleitung, da kann nichts schief gehen außer das der Fehler kommt dessen Lösung ich bereites geschrieben habe @ autoconf.

http://sim-icq.sourceforge.net/cvs.shtml

----------

## pengu

geht ... ok  :Smile: 

----------

## Monarc

Also bei mir geht es jetzt. Ich habe zwei Zeilen in meinen lokalen Ebuild ergänzt. Wobei ich von automake & co keine Ahnung habe und deshalb nicht weiß obs richtig ist. Aber sim 0.9.2 läuft jetzt bei mir.

aus meinem Ebuild:

src_compile() {

        local myconf

        myconf="$( use_enable ssl openssl )"

        myconf="$myconf $( use_enable kde )"

        myconf="$myconf --without-gkrellm_plugin"

        myconf="$myconf --prefix=/usr"

        if [ $( use kde ) ]; then

                need-kde 3

        else

                need-qt 3

        fi

        WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.7

+        aclocal-1.7

        autoconf

        use kde && kde_src_compile myconf

        econf $myconf --without-gkrellm || die

+        make clean || die

        emake || die

}

----------

## DArtagnan

 *Monarc wrote:*   

> Also bei mir geht es jetzt. Ich habe zwei Zeilen in meinen lokalen Ebuild ergänzt. Wobei ich von automake & co keine Ahnung habe und deshalb nicht weiß obs richtig ist. Aber sim 0.9.2 läuft jetzt bei mir.
> 
> aus meinem Ebuild:
> 
> src_compile() {
> ...

 

I have no clue about german but adding "+        aclocal-1.7" helped me  :Smile: )

Bye

----------

